# Kate Faber to wed man she met in rehab



## The_Franchise

http://www.contactmusic.com/new/xmlfeed.nsf/mndwebpages/kobe accuser weds.



> The woman who accused basketball superstar KOBE BRYANT of raping her in a Colorado hotel has reportedly married a man she met in rehab.
> 
> Six-months pregnant KATELYN FABER has wed the father of her unborn baby, according to American tabloid the GLOBE.


It's really beginning to piss me off how people continue to refer to Kobe as a rapist.


----------



## nbanoitall

poor guy has no idea what he's getting into. She was probably too drunk that time to say, yes....harder......no stop. Hmmm? Kobe=rich=me lie=me get money. But she forgot to factor in Kobe=big shot lawyer=all your info leaked to the public=theyll know im a whore=ill just end up marrying a guy in I met in rehab to be my drug buddy.


----------



## shobe42

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> poor guy has no idea what he's getting into. She was probably too drunk that time to say, yes....harder......no stop. Hmmm? Kobe=rich=me lie=me get money. But she forgot to factor in Kobe=big shot lawyer=all your info leaked to the public=theyll know im a whore=ill just end up marrying a guy in I met in rehab to be my drug buddy.


justice is served


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Oh god...

She's pregnant. Poor kid..


----------



## nbanoitall

lets think this through


she stopped cooperating in the criminal case because, she had be demoralized lost privacy etc etc etc. She just wanted to be left alone and not under public scrutiny

So then what does the ho go and do? Files a civil suit. Hmmm.

one girls lies can really mess a guy up. Kobe could be viewed like say bill clinton, but instead he's viewd like a catholic priest


----------



## Locke

Wait, this can't be real...

Has anyone heard about this from any other source?


----------



## Lakerman33

This shows how F'd UP kate farber is. p.s has any 1 herd of "tobey Bryans backcourt vialation.":laugh:


----------



## Cris

i feel sorry for the kid

"wait so your mom had sex with kobe bryant?"


----------



## madskillz1_99

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> poor guy has no idea what he's getting into. She was probably too drunk that time to say, yes....harder......no stop. Hmmm? Kobe=rich=me lie=me get money. But she forgot to factor in Kobe=big shot lawyer=all your info leaked to the public=theyll know im a whore=ill just end up marrying a guy in I met in rehab to be my drug buddy.


:yes: Well said.


----------



## Kid_kanada

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> It's really beginning to piss me off how people continue to refer to Kobe as a rapist.


Where does it call Kobe a rapist?? 

The story said the women who "Accused" Kobe of... not the the women who Kobe raped is.... so technically he isn't being refered to as a rapist, but someone who was accused of rape which is true.


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Re: Kate Faber to wed man she met in rehab*



> Originally posted by <b>Kid_kanada</b>!
> 
> 
> Where does it call Kobe a rapist??
> 
> The story said the women who "Accused" Kobe of... not the the women who Kobe raped is.... so technically he isn't being refered to as a rapist, but someone who was accused of rape which is true.


You havent read the NBA boards. Lots of posters on this site refer to him as a rapist.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Re: Kate Faber to wed man she met in rehab*



> Originally posted by <b>Kid_kanada</b>!
> Where does it call Kobe a rapist??
> 
> The story said the women who "Accused" Kobe of... not the the women who Kobe raped is.... so technically he isn't being refered to as a rapist, but someone who was accused of rape which is true.


I was referring to the posters on BBB.net who continue to call Kobe a rapist, as well as alot of the fans here in Houston.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> i feel sorry for the kid
> 
> "wait so your mom had sex with kobe bryant?"


Actually, I think the phrase will be "Wait, so your mom had sex with Kobe Bryant, _too_?"

And if this snippet is true, then I just have to laugh because (A) this girl is too frickin' crazy _not_ to laugh and (B) some idiot is actually going to marry her.


----------



## BBB

*Re: Re: Re: Kate Faber to wed man she met in rehab*



> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> I was referring to the posters on BBB.net who continue to call Kobe a rapist, as well as alot of the fans here in Houston.


Most of the guys over here hate Kobe with a passion too. I've pretty much given up trying to convince them regarding Kobe's role in the case and also in breaking up of the "4-HOFer" Laker team.


----------



## HKF

Oh that wacky Kate Faber. What… eh hem, I mean whom… will she do next? 

Coming to an NBA city near you, I hear she’s taking her show on the road. That trick with her over the chair will leave you amazed, I'm told.


----------

